# Price/Market Value.



## Darin (Mar 28, 2006)

Do any of you use any of the online valuators like www.edmunds.com or NADA? Which ones do you think is most acurate?


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 29, 2006)

I use NADA and KBB. Then use my judgement from there. I use them to just get a ballpark figure. Oh, by the way, Thanks for the site.


----------



## beerbelly (Nov 10, 2013)

When I was a mechanic, NADA had dealer values (meaning how little they would give you on trade) and private values (meaning how much you will NEVER get for your vehicle) so I never liked them. Edmunds is okay, but sometimes the "trade-in" value is unrealistic. KBB "fair" condition seems to be the most realistic what you can expect to pay a private party or ask for on your lawn. Trade in values from all of them are never even close. The dealers never give you anything near what the vehicle is worth. Hope this helps.


----------



## blades (Nov 12, 2013)

What ever a dealer is asking divide by 2 and start from there as far as what the bank would consider it is worth ( loan value). Generally banks won't write a loan on anything more than 6 years old.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with beerbelly.

I use KBB the most because KBB seems to have the most realistic prices both for new and used autos. Edmunds is ok, but it has glitches and is not as reliable as KBB. NADA is used by dealers (i.e., stealers) to screw the public. KBB will even print out a For Sale sign with detailed info on the vehicle that you are trying to sell.

My last 2 used vehicles were sold thru private party ads placed in Craigslist. I received lots of telephone inquiries and both vehicles sold fairly quickly. For Sale ads printed in paper publications are rapidly becoming a waste of time and money. I didn't get a single bite on the last printed ad that I paid $65 for.

Be careful to not disclose your real email address to prospective buyers on CL. Sneaky scammers are harvesting email addresses from CL and using them for spam and phishing emails.


----------

